# , , ,

## Natali Kr

,               (,  ,   ). " ,    ..      -  .
       -      .            -    .
        ,      ? 
  ,      .

----------

,        :Sad: 
    ,          .

----------


## .

> ,    ..


    , , .     ?       :Wink: 
    ""         ,   
   , , ,    /  .       ,   ,

----------


## Natali Kr

.
  -   .       -    . 
        -     ? "   "
 ,      , ,   .  ,    ,   .

      - ,   .  
     .    - . 
        .
      . 
      ?

----------


## .

> - ,   .


     .        .        .     .    -.    , .       .  -       .      .




> ?


       ,       .




> .


    -  , ?      .

**,  -   ""    . ,     ?

----------

*.*,         .      .    .        11.       *Natali Kr*     . 
,   ,         ???

----------


## .

.      ,       ,   .     ,   ,     .
     .         .     .        .

----------

*.*,                .          :Frown: 

            :




> ???

----------


## .

- 




> ,       ,


   ""    . -    , ?

----------

..  :
-  
-   
-           ? 


 ...

----------


## .

,      .        ,   .
      ,     , ,    ,     .

----------

